# Pardon Me! I Cut One



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Somebody private messaged me saying cutting cards is nothing and anybody can do it. Just a matter of luck. I thought he may be right and gave it a go. Now that I have a good luck streak going I'm off to the casino and going to grab some lotto tickets on the way. Thanks Roger. This slingshot is very lucky.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Once again my friend excellent shooting..yeah well as for the person who said any body can do it.. it is a matter of luck..

just where is this big mouth spouting off any way...He needs too put up & show a card cut or shut up..just my 2 cent worth

any way excellent shooting as always.....AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

No doubt the guy is correct ... That is why so many folks have done it. And striking matches is also just a matter of luck, and anyone can do it. And the same goes for all the other so-called "skill" shots you have done. Maybe we should change the title of this section to "The Luck of Slingshot Shooting".

When I try these things, I am just the unluckiest guy on the planet.

By the way, TF ... that was a very nice shot. Watching you is making me itchy to get back at it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

You lucky dog! I guess the wind blew the card right into

the path of your shot! :rofl:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm buying those lotto tickets;


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I figured it out. I didn't fertilize/weed kill the lawn and found a ton of these under my catch box!

View attachment 59015


Four leaf clover. The luck of the Irish


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Awesome shooting!!!! Luck I think not. Skill yes. Unless you have done the shot yourself repeatedly it would be less than an expert opinion. Your skills are finely honed and it is a pleasure to watch you shoot!  Keep it up!!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

You lucky devil you :devil: Great shooting! Since anyone can do it and its' all luck...I'm sure that the person that messaged you has a video of them doing a card cut...unedited. I have and will continue to congratulate anyone and everyone making this shot. While I agree that it's not the most difficult shot that has been and yes, everyone has the capability to do it once, to do it as often as you and Bill and some of the others here do it takes a lot of time and practice.

Treefork...the real problem here is that you make it look too easy :bowdown: :bowdown: . Maybe if you look a little tired or sweat some, then they will realize how tough this shot is :neener: .

Don't let 'em get ya down.

Todd


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Then the guy should show us a (lucky) card shot !!

Again a impressive shooting Treefork, i think you need no luck for your shots :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sure cutting cards is easy and doesn't even require luck.... so long as you're as good of a shot as you are Treefork.

Next time one of these "geniuses" tries to say it's all luck and anybody can do it... refer them to the video below... and YOU are at least as good of a shot as I am!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> You lucky dog! I guess the wind blew the card right into
> 
> the path of your shot! :rofl:


LOL!!!!! :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Lucky Match at 33 feet.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Treefork...you and Bill Hays are awesome....and pretty lucky too.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

What kind if troll tries to knock Treefork on a trick shot.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Wow Treefork....I don't know how you sit...it has to be uncomfortable with that lucky horseshoe jammed so far up :rofl: . Can I get a loan when you win the lottery tomorrow.

Great shooting! Glad to see you are keeping your sense of humor about this. I'm just happy I wasn't drinking when you commented about the "lucky shot" in the video....I'd be cleaning my computer screen if I had been.

Todd


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I cant do it. And I have been shooting for years.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Sure, Anybody Can Cut A Card! Just Hand Them A Pair Of Scissors!

Great Shooting To All You Card Cutting, Match Lighting, And Thread Cutting Shooters! Those Shots Require Quite A Bit Of Skill.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> Awesome shooting!!!! Luck I think not. Skill yes. Unless you have done the shot yourself repeatedly it would be less than an expert opinion. Your skills are finely honed and it is a pleasure to watch you shoot!  Keep it up!!!


I quite agree with you mate and I take my hat off to treefork and Bill Hays :bowdown:

Wish you all the best!

Luke

PS. You can find blatherskites everywhere unfortunately :banghead:


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Think I might try and do this soon, either a card or a match. Nice shooting Treefork.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Luck = (skill, hard work, practice, dedication, enthusiasm, practice, good eye hand coordination, practice, hard work, love of the sport, willingness to try new styles, hard work, practice, practice, practice and on and on)

Excellent shooting my friend as always and you make it look so easy. Personally I would say the reason is the slingshot came from Las Vegas and you know everybody is a winner when they leave Las Vegas. I just don't understand how those casinos can afford to build those billion dollar hotels.

Maybe you should try and struggle just a little more so it looks hard.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Luck, luck, luck ... It's all luck. But it seems some few folks have all the luck!!! I wonder why that is????

Great shooting guys!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Any one who can use a slingshot to shoot better than I can with a rifle is truly one lucky guy!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

How many years and how many practice shots did it take to get that good?. People that call it luck will never know. Nice shooting folks.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

erniepc1 said:


> How many years and how many practice shots did it take to get that good?. People that call it luck will never know. Nice shooting folks.


" You have to step up to the plate to hit a home run. " What I'm saying is hang a card and go for it. It will never happen unless your trying. Your shooting gets better as you try. You won't cut a card by shooting cans. I wish I could cut every shot. When I just shoot cans , I'll miss the can once in awhile. " Aim small., miss small. "


----------

